# We picked up our trailer this weekend



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Man, I was so happy to get the trailer home. Everything looked ok at first but after a close inspection I found some water damage on the inside of the trailer.:shocked: The weather stripping on the bottom of the main door does not seal the door along the whole bottom. It's short by 2 inches on both sides of the door leaving a small gap. The only thing that could of happened is that snow was blown in that gap and when it got a little warmer, melted and the water was absorbed by a wood panel that is the end of the fold down sofa. It really expanded too. A 1/2" piece of partical board is now almost 1-1/4" thick. Anyway I haven't called my dealer yet but will this morning and I'm going to send an e-mail to starcraft letting them know that their shortcuts don't really save them any money.:no:
Oh! and my battery is gone too. I need to get a new battery.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Man, its always something aint it? I have never had much luck with the batteries, unless I keep them in my garage and charge them time to time. 

Are yall trying to get out this weekend, for memorial day?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We just had our Victoria Day or May 2-4 long weekend. We didn't camp at all and it's a good thing too. It was raining and cold all weekend long. Historiclly the May 2-4 long weekend is crappy. I never camp it. I have friends that do and they are so glad to go but when they get back they always say how cold it was and they wished they never went. Besides, it was my daughters 7th Birthday on the 19th and we had the family over for a Birthday party on Sunday and yesterday we took the kids to Build a Bear where the kids can pick out a teddy bear and basicly build it yourself. The loved it. They even picked out some clothes for them and came with adoption papers. It was a great weekend.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope the dealer takes care of your problem.
I had a small amount of water damage on my older carri lite that is on my property in northern michigan, it had 3 + feet of snow on it all winter.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Geez Antugue sorry to hear about your troubles, I hope the dealer helps ya out and fixes the problem, did you leave your battery on the trailer?

I too yanked mine out this past week but I actually went camping :thumbup1:

It was cold and wet but it was a weekend away so no complaints here after that long cold winter we had...

I will try and do up a report in the next few days or so, once I find my download cord that is :smack-head:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Well I called the dealer and the asked me to send some pictures which I did and they emailed Starcraft and put in a claim. Their sending a new panel and hardware and it will be fixed in a couple of weeks. As for the battery, I'll have to buy another one. I've had sense my first trailer........This is my third. So I had it a while. Time for a new one. It lasted 5 years. l2l, it's funny you asked that question. This was the first time I took it off and put it in the basement (off the floor) for the winter. On the popups I had, I just left them on the trailer. I did have them parked in the garage but my beer kept freezing out there so it got pretty cold but the battery was fine every year. I should have left it on there. Anyway, Where did you go camping?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmmm that's strange did you happen to trickle charge the battery in the basement over the winiter?

Went to Darien Lake Theme Park, you should concider going with us next year although we will be going when it's a little warmer :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

No I just left it alone. Doesn't matter any more I got rid of it and baught a new one today. It was leaking pretty good too. It's all hooked up and ready to go. 
That's something to think about. How long do you go down there for? I'll have to schedule something around work but it sounds like fun! Maybe then I can use my gift card


----------

